# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Experts Admit Swine Flu Vaccine 'May Cause' Deadly Nerve Disease

## FrankRep

*Experts admit swine flu jab 'may cause' deadly nerve disease*


Daily Mail UK
16th October 2010


Health chiefs have for the first time acknowledged that the swine flu jab may be linked to an increased risk of developing a deadly nerve condition.

Experts are examining a possible association between the controversial jab and Guillain-Barre Syndrome, according to a report from official watchdog the Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA).

Previously, the Government has always stressed there is no evidence to link the paralysing condition to the H1N1 vaccine.

*Full Story:*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...e-disease.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

From the article:



> It says: ‘Given the uncer*tainties in the available information and as with seasonal flu vaccines, *a slightly elevated risk* of GBS following H1N1 vaccines cannot be ruled out. Epidemiological studies are ongoing to further assess this possible association.’ 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...#ixzz12gMN39U5





> The MHRA had 15 *suspected* GBS cases after vaccination – and six million doses of the swine flu jab Pandemrix were given. *It is not known if swine flu or the vaccine could have caused the suspected cases*. 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...#ixzz12gMeRxXz


Fifteen POSSIBLE cases out of over six milliion vaccinated.  Pretty low risk. And direct cause/ effect has not been demonstrated.

In the US about one to two cases occur per 100,000 people so the UK frequency is actually below that average. 
http://www.neurologychannel.com/guil...x.shtml#adjump

http://www.neurologychannel.com/guillain/causes.shtml



> *GBS Causes* 
> 
> 
> Guillain-Barre syndrome is not hereditary or contagious. What causes GBS is not known; however, in about half of all cases the onset of the syndrome follows a viral or bacterial infection, such as the following: 
> 
> Campylobacteriosis (usually from eating undercooked poultry)
> *Flu (influenza), common cold*
> Gastrointestinal viral infection
> HIV
> ...

----------


## johngr

One study you'll never see (because it would show the link in stark relief): A randomised, double blind clinical trial where the control group gets a saline injection and the experimental group gets the vaccine.

----------


## EndDaFed

Those vaccines sure are deadly. Don't mind me I am going to eat some fried chicken tonight, drive my car, and smoke a pack of cigarettes.

----------


## NiceGoing

> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifteen POSSIBLE cases out of over six milliion vaccinated.  Pretty low risk. And direct cause/ effect has not been demonstrated.
> 
> In the US about one to two cases occur per 100,000 people so the UK frequency is actually below that average. 
> http://www.neurologychannel.com/guil...x.shtml#adjump
> ...


In all honesty, your sources, as always,  leave much to be desired.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> In all honesty, your sources, as always,  leave much to be desired.


You don't agree with Neurologists commenting on a disease of the nervous system?  What sort of sources would you prefer?  The fifteen cases out of six million comes from the article in the original post. 

The Mayo Clinic:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/gui...SECTION=causes



> The exact cause of Guillain-Barre syndrome is unknown.* In about 60 percent of cases, an infection affecting either the lungs or the digestive tract precedes the disorder.* But scientists don't know why such an infection can lead to Guillain-Barre syndrome for some people and not for others. Many cases appear to occur without any triggers. 
> 
> In Guillain-Barre syndrome, your immune system  which usually only attacks foreign material and invading organisms  begins attacking the nerves that carry signals between your body and your brain. Specifically, the nerves' protective covering (myelin sheath) is damaged and this interferes with the signaling process, causing weakness, numbness or paralysis.


Infections of the lungs or digestive tract can be caused by the flu. There are dozens if not hundreds of sources which agree. 
 WebMD: http://www.webmd.com/brain/tc/guilla...topic-overview



> What causes Guillain-Barr syndrome?
> Experts don't know what causes GBS. They think that the nerves are attacked by your bodys own defense system (the immune system). This is called an autoimmune disease. 
> 
> In GBS, the immune system attacks the covering (myelin sheath ) of certain nerves. This causes nerve damage. 
> 
> What infections may trigger Guillain-Barr syndrome?
> GBS usually begins to affect the nerves after you've had a viral or bacterial infection. Often it is after an infection of the lungs or stomach and intestines. 
> 
> Infections that may trigger GBS include:
> ...

----------


## NiceGoing

> You don't agree with Neurologists commenting on a disease of the nervous system?  What sort of sources would you prefer?  The fifteen cases out of six million comes from the article in the original post.


The site you reference is a site of anonymity.  There are no names listed and certainly nothing that indicates *any* neurologists have anything to do with it, and furthermore indicates nothing at all about the source or reliability of the info.

May I recommend you watch the video below, and possibly learn some very important things, *if* you're really willing to learn... 

YouTube - Dr. Russell Blaylock on Alex Jones Tv 2/3:Harmful Side-Effects of The Swine Flu Vaccine!

----------


## Zippyjuan

I would not consider InfoWars as a reliable source of information. 

Let us simply consider the first few seconds of the piece.  The "doctor" is claiming that squaline is harming people.  Do you know what that is? It is an oil. Your computer keyboard is covered with it right now- it is the oil in your fingerprints. It is produced naturally in they body and is available as a health supplement in health food stores. I don't really have to watch much more of the video than that. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squalene



> Squalene is a *natural organic compound* originally obtained for commercial purposes primarily from shark liver oil, though plant sources (primarily vegetable oils) are used as well, including amaranth seed, rice bran, wheat germ, and olives. *All plants and animals produce squalene, including humans*. Squalene has been proposed to be an important part of the Mediterranean diet as it may be a chemopreventative substance that protects people from cancer.[1][2]
> 
> Squalene is a hydrocarbon and a triterpene, and *is a natural and vital part of the synthesis of cholesterol, steroid hormones, and vitamin D in the human body.[*3] Squalene is used in cosmetics, and more recently as an immunologic adjuvant in vaccines.


Would you like to buy some? http://www.google.com/search?sourcei...4d6326654cadfa

----------


## oyarde

> Those vaccines sure are deadly. Don't mind me I am going to eat some fried chicken tonight, drive my car, and smoke a pack of cigarettes.


I do not get the vaccine , I would like to give up the cigarettes , but no way am I giving up the chicken  .

----------


## NiceGoing

> I would not consider InfoWars as a reliable source of information. 
> 
> Let us simply consider the first few seconds of the piece.  The "doctor" is claiming that squaline is harming people.  Do you know what that is? It is an oil. Your computer keyboard is covered with it right now- it is the oil in your fingerprints. It is produced naturally in they body and is available as a health supplement in health food stores. I don't really have to watch much more of the video than that. 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squalene


Well, I can't blame you for refusing to watch Dr. Blaylock's video - it completely demolishes your argument.  
So sorry you're not open to reason, but there are many who will be grateful for it, and those are the folks I wanted to reach.

When are you taking _your_ flu shot...

----------


## EndDaFed

> I do not get the vaccine , I would like to give up the cigarettes , but no way am I giving up the chicken  .


Care to join me in the Cigarettes are too Damn High Party? 

http://tv.gawker.com/5667182/crazy-r...-ny-gov-debate

----------


## oyarde

> Care to join me in the Cigarettes are too Damn High Party? 
> 
> http://tv.gawker.com/5667182/crazy-r...-ny-gov-debate


Excellent .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Well, I can't blame you for refusing to watch Dr. Blaylock's video - it completely demolishes your argument.  
> So sorry you're not open to reason, but there are many who will be grateful for it, and those are the folks I wanted to reach.
> 
> When are you taking _your_ flu shot...


Yes, I am so blown away. 

He is also wrong about mercury acculinating in the body.  In the first place he makes a claim about how much mercury kids get in vaccines by the age of six.  Do you know how much mercury that is? Zero.   There is no mercury in vaccines intended for children.  They were removed from them in the US by 2001 so nearly ten years ago. http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/93217.php (lots of sources- just the first one I grabbed).  Secondly, there are two types of mercury.  One is methyl mercury which is toxic and builds up in the body.  The second is ethyl mercury which is not toxic and does not build up in the body. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethylmercury This is the type of mercury used in some vaccines (not those inteded for children as mentioned). 



> Ethylmercury is one of the metabolites of thiomersal,[1] which is used as a preservative in some vaccines. Thiomersal is the ethylmercury-releasing compound sodium ethylmercuric thiosalicylate, C9H9HgNaO2S, which is made from the combination of ethyl mercuric chloride, thiosalicylic acid, sodium hydroxide and ethanol.
> 
> Unlike methylmercury, ethylmercury *has not been found to bioaccumulate.[*2]


In fact, the body gets rid of half of it in under seven days- even in infants.  http://www.urmc.rochester.edu/news/s...ex.cfm?id=1848



> In the Rochester study, 216 infants from R. Gutierrez Childrens Hospital (in Buenos Aires, Argentina, where thimerosal is still routinely used in vaccines) were divided into three age groups to have their blood-mercury levels tested both before and after shots were administered at either their newborn, 2- or 6-month checkup. Researchers learned that, in all three age groups, the half-life of ethyl mercury in the blood  or, the time it takes for the body to dispose of half the mercury, and then another half, and so on  was measured to be 3.7 days. Thats a far cry from the blood half-life of methyl mercury, which is 44 days.


I do suggest people get educated on the subject- and not just get their news from Alex Jones.  *IF*  you are willing to learn. 

Snopes says Blaycock is wrong too. 
http://www.snopes.com/medical/swineflu/vaccine.asp

I should also perhaps point out that squalene was not even in any of the flu vaccines in the first place (although it would not have mattered). List of the vaccines and their ingredients: http://www.fda.gov/biologicsbloodvac.../ucm186102.htm

----------


## BlackTerrel

> In all honesty, your sources, as always,  leave much to be desired.


I think Zippy makes the most sense.  I'm a numbers guy.  If you want me to think this vaccine is harmful I want you to tell me how many people got this nerve condition and how many people got the vaccine.

If it is 15 in 6 million as the OP says that doesn't concern me much.

More than 15 in 6 million will die from peanuts.

----------


## NiceGoing

> I think Zippy makes the most sense.  I'm a numbers guy.  If you want me to think this vaccine is harmful I want you to tell me how many people got this nerve condition and how many people got the vaccine.
> 
> If it is 15 in 6 million as the OP says that doesn't concern me much.
> 
> More than 15 in 6 million will die from peanuts.


Here is a comment found on another forum. Hopefully you won't simply naysay it and tear it to shreds, although that does  seem to be the MO, at least in ZJ's case......

==================================

Dr Viera Scheibner is an acknowledged world authority on vaccines. This is what she has to say about the damage caused by Squalene in vaccines. It was banned by the US military after its link with 1000s of cases of Gulf War Syndrome, and then banned by the US Health Authorities.
However it was in all the H1N1 Flu vaccines used in Europe last year. The wonder is not that 50% of Doctors refused to take it, but that any of them agreed to !! Just shows their ignorance about all adjuvants used in vaccines.
Would you, or anyone you know have taken a shot had you known these facts? Or the fact that all vaccines are useless?
*Google Vaccination 101
*
“Australian vaccine researcher Viera Scheibner, Ph.D., lists the autoimmune diseases that have been linked to squalene injections in humans—arthritis, fibromyalgia, lymphadenopathy, rashes, photosensitive rashes, malar rashes, chronic fatigue, chronic headaches, abnormal body hair loss, non-healing skin lesions, aphthous ulcers, dizziness, weakness, memory loss, seizures, mood changes, neuropsychiatric problems, anti-thyroid effects, anaemia, elevated ESR (erythrocyte sedimentation rate), systemic lupus erythematosus, multiple sclerosis, ALS (amyotrophic lateral sclerosis) also known as Lou Gehrig’s disease, Raynaud’s phenomenon, Sjorgren’s syndrome, chronic diarrhoea, night sweats and low-grade fevers.”

No Doctor has ever read this list to a patient about to take a flu jab, although they swore an Oath when they qualified which said,”Firstly do no harm” ?
All vaccines attack the immune system. There is not a single vaccine used in the past 300 years which has given protection against any virus or disease. That includes the smallpox vaccine, which if you really study the history will show that the near disappearance of smallpox, coincided with greatly improved standards of hygiene and sanitation.
What will protect you is Vitamin D, [see the Vitamin D Council] which will also prevent more than 70% of all cancers.Obviously the Medical Profession has no desire to prevent cancer, nor does the Media which is controlled by Big Pharma. If they did, the message about Vitamin D would be in every Newspaper and Doctor’s surgery.
For the truth about Vaccines, I say again, google “Vaccination 101″.

----------


## Zippyjuan

As was pointed out earlier, the body already produces squalene in the liver and it is already in your blood (and all over your hands- it is the oil which makes fingerprints).  Gettting it in a vaccine should be no different than getting water in a vaccine- that is already in the blood as well.  There was a test which found squalene in veterans- sure- it is in everybody. Did it come from the vaccine and did that cause Gulf War Syndrome?  Again we have a problem.  The anthrax vaccine given to the soldiers DID NOT CONTAIN SQUALENE and neither does the US version of H1N1. 

From the World Health Organization:
http://www.who.int/vaccine_safety/to.../en/index.html




> A link between the health problems of Gulf-War veterans and possible presence of squalene in vaccines received by these soldiers has been suggested. One published report has suggested that some army veterans who received anthrax vaccines developed anti-squalene antibodies and that these antibodies caused disabilities. *However, squalene was not added to the vaccines administered to these veterans, nor was it used in the manufacturing process.* Various papers have been published outlining the technical deficiencies in that original report.
> 
> Most adults, particularly older ones, irrespective of their history of vaccination, have naturally occurring antibodies reacting with squalene. *In a clinical trial, immunization with the licensed influenza vaccine containing squalene did not affect the frequency or titre of anti-squalene antibodies.*


In recent years, millions of people have been given vaccines with squalene (particularly in Europe since it has been phased out here- some 40 million had received flu vaccines with it there by 2009) .  How many of those have had Gulf War Syndrome?  I haven't heard of any. If it was a contributing factor to Gulf War Syndrome one would expect to see a repeat of the "thousands of cases" out of the 2.5 million soldiers vaccinated to also show the same symptoms but they do not.  Obviously this was not a factor. At that ratio, there should be hundreds of thousands with it. You can't hide such huge numbers. 

Anthrax Vaccine Ingredients: http://www.anthrax.osd.mil/resource/...ll.asp?cID=308



> 8) *Does the anthrax vaccine contain squalene?*  
> 
> In September 2000, DoD became aware of FDA test results finding trace amounts of squalene in three out of three US vaccines tested: anthrax, diphtheria, and tetanus. *The level of squalene identified by the FDA test is so minute that it is likely the result of squalene in the oil of a fingerprint not cleaned from lab glassware.* The trace level of squalene found by the FDA in anthrax vaccine is *less than the concentration normally present in human blood* (250 parts per billion). 
> 
> 9) Is the Food & Drug Administration concerned about the quantity of squalene found in these vaccines? 
> 
> No. In Congressional testimony on 3 October 2000, FDA’s Mark Elengold said that the trace quantities of squalene detected were "within the realm of both naturally occurring and safe."  
> 
> 10) *Does the anthrax vaccine use squalene as an adjuvant?*  
> ...

----------


## NiceGoing

Zippyjuan,

I propose that we agree to disagree.

I have more information but don't think it will have any effect on the discussion at this point.  

Thanks for an interesting discussion.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Snopes says Blaycock is wrong too. 
> http://www.snopes.com/medical/swineflu/vaccine.asp



Using Snopes to debunk?  Hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Zippyjuan

It is far better than the Alex Jones Show. 

I did provide several other links as well.

----------

